# Coachella Officially Rescheduled to October



## emeryjre (Mar 10, 2020)

Coachella Officially Rescheduled to October.









						It's official: Coachella has been postponed until October
					

Promoter Goldenvoice announced that the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival has been officially rescheduled for the weekends of Oct. 9 and Oct. 16.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 10, 2020)

.


----------



## SteelerGal (Mar 10, 2020)

Coachella and StageCoach.


----------



## bobwenzel (Mar 11, 2020)

It really sucks on Marriotts part that if we booked using points we can cancel the reservation for either Festival, but we can't rebook using those points until the end of Aug!      Please help me complain to management! 

Please file a complaint at:





						Investor Contacts | Marriott Vacations Worldwide
					

The Investor Relations website contains information about Marriott Vacations Worldwide's business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




					ir.marriottvacationsworldwide.com
				




*Ask them to forward your complaint to:
Stephen P. Weisz*
President and Chief Executive Officer

tkx


----------



## TXTortoise (Mar 11, 2020)

Will be interesting to look at October rentals on Redweek right now vs October over the next few weeks.  ;-)


----------



## Pathways (Mar 11, 2020)

bobwenzel said:


> It really sucks on Marriotts part that if we booked using points we can cancel the reservation for either Festival, but we can't rebook using those points until the end of Aug! Please help me complain to management!



Again here, you are not highlighting anything to complain about.  What does MVC have to do with some festival?  Pls explain.


----------



## Dean (Mar 11, 2020)

bobwenzel said:


> It really sucks on Marriotts part that if we booked using points we can cancel the reservation for either Festival, but we can't rebook using those points until the end of Aug!      Please help me complain to management!
> 
> Please file a complaint at:
> 
> ...


I assume you're referring to the fact that cancelations will go into a holding account and thus you can only book 60 days out.  This isn't their fault and additional flexibility with the canceled points would be at the expense of the rest of the membership.  If so, IMO, no complaint is warranted.  If it were me, I'd wait to cancel until 3-4 days out in case they announce additional flexibility.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 11, 2020)

I thought about waiting to cancel our coachella reservations until just before the original start date in April, but decided against it.  I want the 60 day clock to start running ASAP.  I know that Vistana is charging a cancellation fee, but is not restricting the ability to remake a reservation to the 60 day window.  
Marriott does not have a history of making exceptions for natural disaster problems.  Past Hurricanes indicate this.   It is just how Marriott operates and is a risk that I have to live with.  Not to say I like it, but they are being consistent.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 11, 2020)

“I want the 60 day clock to start running ASAP.”
what do you mean by this?
the restriction is you can’t book more than 60 days ahead of your stay.
why would it matter when “the clock starts”? Your booking day for the festival will always be the same- 60 days before.


----------



## Dean (Mar 11, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> “I want the 60 day clock to start running ASAP.”
> what do you mean by this?
> the restriction is you can’t book more than 60 days ahead of your stay.
> why would it matter when “the clock starts”? Your booking day for the festival will always be the same- 60 days before.


Maybe they want to try to use the points sooner for something else.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Mar 11, 2020)

Dean said:


> Maybe they want to try to use the points sooner for something else.


But that‘s not starting the clock faster- the clock can’t run faster.
Booking is 60 days from the new stay not 60 days from today.


----------



## emeryjre (Mar 11, 2020)

Yes I understand that.   Did not explain my logic very well.  I can now start looking for new reservations.  I do not think Marriott will change it's policy going forward.


----------



## Dean (Mar 12, 2020)

emeryjre said:


> I thought about waiting to cancel our coachella reservations until just before the original start date in April, but decided against it.  I want the 60 day clock to start running ASAP.  I know that Vistana is charging a cancellation fee, but is not restricting the ability to remake a reservation to the 60 day window.
> Marriott does not have a history of making exceptions for natural disaster problems.  Past Hurricanes indicate this.   It is just how Marriott operates and is a risk that I have to live with.  Not to say I like it, but they are being consistent.


Disney has a formal hurricane policy but it's fairly restrictive as well.  If a hurricane WARNING is announced either for the destination or your home within 7 days of arrival they will waive their usual restrictions.  So no holding account points and the ability to bank when one might not be able to otherwise.  They will often allow you to return borrowed points to the original UY.  I have not seen them allow banking a second time for points already banked and of course they can't guarantee availability and will not use cash inventory to do so.   The problem with DVC is they are inconsistent as they will often allow exceptions based on simply personal situations which overall I see as a bad choice.  They also have an unwritten rule of a one time lifetime exception which can be helpful as well in some situations.  IMO MVC should have a formal policy.  Even if it's very hardline, at least you know where you stand.


----------

